# Tivo HD -> Edge for Cable



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

I'm an old time Tivo customer back from the Series 1 days. My last update was in 2006 to a Series 3 HD. I keep it both for nostalgic reasons and as a backup for other non-Tivo DVR technology.

Today I got an email offering the Edge for Cable for $49.99 ($500 off). That seemed like a remarkable discount, enough for me to consider it even though I have no real need for even the Series 3 I have. Since I haven't been paying much attention to the Tivo offerings in recent years, forgive me for the naive questions.

1) Does the Edge for Cable do everything my Tivo HD does (except over the Air which I don't really use).

2) If I upgrade is their a way to transfer the current recordings? I seem to recall the series 3 has limitations on network transfers that the later ones don't.

3) I'm only paying $9.95/month for the series 3. Is it likely that Tivo would let me stay at that rate? Since its not my primary DVR technology, $50 one time for an upgrade is fine, but more a month is really a deal breaker.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

You read the offer wrong.

It’s $50 for lifetime service (regularly $550) but you have to pay for the hardware ($500).

It is still a good deal ($500 off) but you pay $550, not $50.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

11274 said:


> I'm an old time Tivo customer back from the Series 1 days. My last update was in 2006 to a Series 3 HD. I keep it both for nostalgic reasons and as a backup for other non-Tivo DVR technology.
> 
> Today I got an email offering the Edge for Cable for $49.99 ($500 off). That seemed like a remarkable discount, enough for me to consider it even though I have no real need for even the Series 3 I have. Since I haven't been paying much attention to the Tivo offerings in recent years, forgive me for the naive questions.
> 
> ...


You can find used S3/HD with lifetime for $50. Save that $10 a month. And I think the deal you are talking about is $50 for the lifetime service on the Edge for cable. But have to pay $400 for the Edge itself. So $450. For someone who rarely uses DVR I'd say no, though if you are paying $10 a month for the S3/HD I'd definitely consider finding a used one with lifetime for $50 or so. Even a Premiere (next step up from S3/HD) can easily be found for under $100 with lifetime.


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

OOPS! Thanks for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## SlackerKing (11 mo ago)

I just bought my new 2TB Edge recently for the full price and got the $500 off the All In service using a code they sent me. Even with All In service it was still $477.

I only upgraded because my XL4 basically died. Sadly, I haven't been able to get the new Edge to recognize the Tuning Adapter. Multiple TAs, in fact. I think it's defective and may have to return it.


----------

